
Could this ex-NSA hotshot protect your email from hacking? - conorgil145
http://fortune.com/2015/09/24/will-ackerly-virtru-ex-nsa-anti-hacker/
======
DarkLinkXXXX
Seems interesting. Now, how can I check the correctness of the implementation?

